# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Sci-Fi/Cyberpunk Urban Zone Map

## Gamerprinter

I want to create some urban locations, and possibly create a larger map with some streets in the rain, with these locations populating it. 

The first location I'm doing is a Ramen restaurant, which is a common staple in many sci-fi and cyberpunk settings. While creating a counter, some bar stools, a kitchen on the opposite side of the counter and a uni-sex restroom is all you need, which is fairly easy to do, in any map or 3D scene, the devil is in the details. You only need to create enough detail to sell you into accepting what a map is supposed to depict. For a ramen shop, the obvious inclusion, is this, which I place a couple on the counter. I looked online for a free 3D model of ramen, but no luck, I only found a $10 ramen model, and whose gonna pay $10 for ramen ever... not me, so I made this instead... just a preview on what's coming next! Not a map yet, just one map object, but it's a start. Enjoy!

GP

----------


## KMAlexander

Ha! I love that.

Now I want ramen.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Here's my Ramen Shop, as the first sci-fi urban location. I also did the ramen cooking line in 3D, as I did with the bowl of ramen. I've seen a soba stand, and they boiled the noodles in a double tub with water all the way to the brim of the inner tub, and as it boils over, it falls into the space between the tubs, then the soup is in the large tub, with vegie refrigerator and cutting table adjacent to that. In the next room to the left is the prep table and the cold storage unit... enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

I think it's called a chop shop in Shadowrun venacular (correct me on that). This is a back alley, unlicensed cybernetic implant surgical lab, with a front office area disguised as an insurance sales office or similar. You have to have an appointment, and a password to become an implant client, as the authorities are keen on closing down any such operation. All types of cybernetic implants are installed at this location, especially the illegal systems. Enjoy!

GP

----------


## Larb

Yeah, the chop shops usually get their "parts" from err... questionable sources. =P

Great maps - it's nice to see more cyberpunk and sci-fi buildings.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Thanks, Larb!

Next Sci-Fi/Modern/Cyberpunk interior map is the typical vehicle repair garage with a small customer counter and office, a tool room and the rest room at top. In the garage area there's an engine stand, air tanks and hoses, a hydraulic lift, tool boxes and some tires... enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Next Modern/Cyberpunk/Sci-Fi Urban Location map is the convenience store... okay, not so sexy, but necessary, and not fun for all the shelf item details, but here you go. Enjoy!

GP

----------


## Larb

Well that shadowrun stuffer shack food fight intro encounter has always been a thing so I imagine a lot of people would appreciate this map. =)

----------


## Gamerprinter

Yup, Larb, you're not the only person that mentioned that - I posted this on Facebook and got the same response!

Next Modern/Cyberpunk/Sci-Fi Urban location is the Oyster Dive Exotic Dancer Club, a very seedy drinking establishment, with some dancers as working girls. After doing the pristine interior of the convenience store, I needed something dirty and outright disgusting, but still fill an urban niche on the wrong side of the tracks. My plan now is to create 12 of the smaller maps, 3 like this map, covering a larger area, and some rainy streets and alleys for this set. I see another set or sets for other cyberpunky scenes, but deserve their own sets rather than tucked into a general one... enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

The 23rd Precinct Police Station is the next modern, cyberpunk, sci-fi map for the set, and the second at the larger size. That orange square at the end of the middle hallway is where inmates are processed and photographed... enjoy!

GP

----------


## Larb

Screens in the cells because even while incarcerated, we're gonna make sure you're exposed to that dystopian advertising. And no, you can't turn it off.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Last Modern/Cyberpunk/Sci-Fi map for the night I think, this is the flop house, which could alternatively serve as a brothel. This is the last of the larger maps... enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Don't know how useful this is, but somebody asked for some mean streets, so I created an intersection of 2 two-lane roads with parking on each side. Instead of placing buildings with interiors, I just put in rooftops over single and double story+ structures. It is even sized for dropping in one of my smaller sized maps like the Ramen Shop, etc. A good place for a gun battle on the streets of the city, I suppose... enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

I was going to do two quick maps for the cyberpunk/modern set, but it turned out to be three, two of them being smaller maps. First I created a Gun Shop, an enticing target, but well protected. Secondly I created a Burrito Stand, with outside eating area. Both the stand, the convenience store, perhaps more requires additional storage area than original maps provided, so a refrigerated cargo container is the third map that can sit behind any of those locations... enjoy!

GP

----------


## bkh1914

This is a great collection of maps that you are sharing.
Thank you.

----------


## Gamerprinter

You're welcome!

Next map for the set is a simple parking lot. Many of the structures in this set could use the benefit of a parking lot in adjacent placement, so here's one to fill that niche. I'm working on a pawn shop and an engineer/electronic repair shop as the next two, and probably a typical office and a bank to wrap things up... enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

A tech shop is the next modern/cyberpunk/sci-fi map with a 3D printer at the rear to print components, tools and parts as needed. Enjoy!

----------


## Gamerprinter

Pawnshop is the next modern, cyberpunk, sci-fi encounter scale map... enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Next modern/cyberpunk/sci-fi map is the small bank branch. One more to go, then I'll prep this as a product for release... enjoy!

GP

----------


## Jaxilon

Nice! and dude, you totally had me busting up with the whole "and who's going to pay $10 for ramen ever...not me." LOL, easily the funniest thing I've ever heard you post on here.

----------


## Gamerprinter

> Nice! and dude, you totally had me busting up with the whole "and who's going to pay $10 for ramen ever...not me." LOL, easily the funniest thing I've ever heard you post on here.


Thanks, Jax. Funny, but it was true at the same time - I meant it!  :Wink: 

Actually along the same lines as creating the noodles - that's what daunted me at first, and why I looked for a free model online. Here's something I added to some of the maps, something innocuous, but needed in many maps, so now I have it. Since I could do the noodles well in the soup, I knew I could do the same to create a mop... and a mop and bucket. Enjoy!

GP

----------


## The Elderly Cartographer

A very interesting selection of seedy locations. I really like the illegal Cybernetic Clinic, Pawn Shop, and Repair Garage. Kinda gets the brain-juices flowing.  :Smile: 
Nice work!

----------


## Gamerprinter

Thank you, EG.

----------

